# Laproscopic myomectamy and c-section, and frozen embryo transfer



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I had laproscopic myomectamy couple of years back to remove the fibroids .

Now I am 34+ weeks and gynae want me delivered by 39/40 weeks due to my age the risk of still birth.

Initial consultation she said she will wait till 39 weeks and go for c-sec, if i didnot give bith vaginally by then. She said i cannot be induced due to drug in inducation causes increased scar ruptures due my operation earlier.
Yesterday she is telling she can offer me c-sec even earlier, if i need.

My worry, is i have couple of frozen embryos which i want to try asap. But i guess c-sec delays and also i read hinders implantation. 

I am not sure what to decide, being non medic person and not much idea about the birthing issues.
Could somebody help me with some inputs please

thanks,
pdk


----------

